# Ghibli vs. Disney



## Darth (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes I know, Disney has it's stamp on the Ghibli movies that have been dubbed. I couldn't care less.

The question here is, which do you prefer? The Ghibli films or Disney's films?

In my opinion, Disney has made some memorable movies. Mulan, Sleeping Beauty, Enchanted, Remember the Titans, etc..

But as amazing as they are, none of them actually trumps the Ghibli studio's best hits. Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, and Princess Mononoke just strike nearer to my interests. 

So I'll have to go with Ghibli. What about you?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2009)

Ghibli for me, less anti-semitism.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 21, 2009)

Disney all the way. Disney is my childhood, and I've loved them since I was born. I didn't discover Ghibli until I was around 14 so I guess that's why I don't love them as much as Disney.

Disney rocks (Rocked -.-) the animated movie world!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 21, 2009)

Ghibli!! Ghibli always made a warm feeling inside of me. I love disney too, buuut I like Ghibli better. :3


----------



## Renreg (Oct 21, 2009)

Mmmm, I somewhere in the middle.
I grew up with Disney, but Ghibli have made some top class films.

I'm probably edging more towards ghibli, simply because Howl's Moving Castle and Spirited away are like my favourite films of all time


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 21, 2009)

^Don't forget Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind...

I think Studio Ghibli for me, at least later on, despite not discovering their movies until a few years ago... 

They make better movies at least, although I'll have to go with Disney for childhood nostalgia...


----------



## blackbird (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmm, it's difficult. Disney has had a pretty solid streak the last 70 years, but the best of Ghibli, a studio only 25 years old, is on a whole different level than the best of Disney. Second and third tier go to Disney though.

Overall Ghibli has made the best films, which gives them my vote. I also thank the studio for not including singing characters (singing full songs) on screen. -_-


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2009)

Is Pixar included with Disney?


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 21, 2009)

My friend told me their hands aren't tied, so they do whatever they want really.. I wouldn't include them...


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2009)

Disney. More classics.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmm... that's surprisingly tough. The question that kept popping into my head was; "Why?" Why do they even need to be compared? Does it matter? :S lol

However, in taking part of this thread, I think I'm going to have to say that I *like *Disney films more, I could rewatch The Lion King, Mulan, Tarzan, Hercules, 101 Dalmations, Jungle Book, Beauty & The Beast, Aladdin, etc. a million times over and still not get bored of them.

However, I think that Ghibli is *better*. The best of Ghibli anihilates the best of Disney. From ideas, to subtlety, to direction, to just the pure heart and soul of the films, I find Ghibli to be a thousand times better done.

But at the same time, there are a lot of Ghibli films I don't like, I thought Tales from Earthsea was atrocious, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind was dull as fuck, The Cat Returns was pretty weak, and Grave of the Fireflies was too over the top.

Whereas the bad Disney films, like Lilo & Stitch, Atlantis and Treasure Planet, were just incredibly forgettable, rather than actually bad or unenjoyable films.



Nightfall said:


> ^Don't forget Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind...



I try my best to forget.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 21, 2009)

I love both but I'm leaning towards Disney just because it was a big part of my childhood.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 21, 2009)

The histrionics of _Grave of Fireflies _was too much for me; I couldn't get into it.

As much as I enjoy classic Disney, I'd give it Ghibli in terms of traditional animation.  Even though it's only a stamp, if we were to include Pixar into Disney's repertoire, it'd be much, much closer.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 21, 2009)

I think they have different sorts of appeal. Disney movies are things that I would want to rewatch years down the line. Casual material that makes me feel good and all nostalgic. Ghibli is something I consider to have amazing magical moments the first time I see it. But after that I just don't have much interest in rewatching even though I do believe overall they are of higher quality. Perhaps it is that they are too beautiful, if such a thing makes sense.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, them being beautiful makes a difference, and sense too  Ghibli films are definitely beautiful, both in art & animation and also just their stories and how they flow, it's so beautifully done.

Objectively, being beautiful doesn't necessarily make something better, but if a Ghibli film being beautiful is done better than a Disney film being... charming, say, then yes it counts


----------



## Mister B (Oct 21, 2009)

Disney is so overrated. Ghibli had some excellent, beautiful films (Spirited Away, My Neighbor Totoro etc) that were of original material (I think Ghibli have adapted a few stories for films like Disney did, though) and extremely high quality. Disney however, bar Pixar, have had some awful movies that only appeal to kids, and they've raped the source material a few times (like with the Jungle Book, a good book got turned into a crappy movie). Ghibli > Disney

(lol one of my few serious posts)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2009)

Alot of Disney movies from my childhood don't hold up well, they're enjoyable enough and at times fantastic but its disposable entertainment, Ghibli unfortunately is on another level to Disney.

Grave of the Fireflies was heart wrenching, Isao Takahata is a genuis.


----------



## Koi (Oct 22, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Is Pixar included with Disney?



I wouldn't consider it such.  Disney distributes Pixar, but that's about it.  Pixar pretty much does whatever Pixar wants.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 22, 2009)

Mister B said:


> Disney is so overrated. Ghibli had some excellent, beautiful films (Spirited Away, My Neighbor Totoro etc) that were of original material (I think Ghibli have adapted a few stories for films like Disney did, though) and extremely high quality. Disney however, bar Pixar, have had some awful movies that only appeal to kids, and they've raped the source material a few times (like with the Jungle Book, a good book got turned into a crappy movie). Ghibli > Disney
> 
> (lol one of my few serious posts)



Being the monolith Disney is, of course they have movies targeted specifically to children.  That doesn't detract from having some of the most well done animated movies in movie history, despite you liking them or not.  Disney is also about three times the age of Ghibli, so having some lowball movies isn't all that far of a stretch.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 22, 2009)

Ghibli isn't racist.


----------



## Mister B (Oct 22, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Being the monolith Disney is, of course they have movies targeted specifically to children.  That doesn't detract from having some of the most well done animated movies in movie history, despite you liking them or not.  Disney is also about three times the age of Ghibli, so having some lowball movies isn't all that far of a stretch.



Their animation is superb. I will never put down the quality of their animation, but it's their shallow content (storyline, characters, plot etc) that make me want to be sick when I see a Disney movie come on. Ghibli, despite also being for children, have thoughtful stories and characters, and don't shy away from certain issues like Disney do (I know I might be overrating Ghibli here, but that's how I feel).

All and all, to me, Disney and their movies are so overrated (not to mention corporate ), and Ghibli is so much better.

(lol another serious post)


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 22, 2009)

I like them both.

Classic Disney, like Snow White and Fantasia, is sublime.  However, I think their overall quality has really fallen in recent times.  If it wasn't for the acquisition of Pixar, Disney wouldn't be half as good right now.

On the other hand, Studio Ghibli has always had very engaging stories.  What impresses me the most about Studio Ghibli is how good they are at capturing very subtle expressions and movements in their animation.


----------

